# Magnum 350 Noise Getting Out of Control



## welchrock (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a year and a half-year old Magnum 350 canister filter (http://www.petsolutions.com/default....38&SID=FROOGLE) whose noise level was never great, but the last few months it has become noticeably worse and frankly it now sounds like small rocks in a blender. Cleaning it seems to be of no use and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions.

Would a new impeller (or is it propeller) make a difference? There's no doubt the one I have is looking pretty ratty but at the same time it certainly doesn't look like it should be making the type of noise that it is.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

How are the rubber ends on the impeller? Is the shaft bent?


----------



## welchrock (Jun 12, 2008)

The ends look pretty close to mint condition, and the shaft is not noticeably bent. There are however some substantial scratches on the magnet portion.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Need to change the impeller. That's the only moving part in a Mag 350 and if you store it away never leave it in , I had one in a closet and the magnet expanded and rusted inside I was lucky to get it out. You can order just the magnet portion who ever sells parts.


----------



## welchrock (Jun 12, 2008)

any suggestions on where to get one or should i just google it and find the best price?


----------



## MemphisBob (May 2, 2007)

Marineland sells parts directly to you. Drop by their site.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I pick up mine at my LFS but like MemphisBob said you can order from Marineland or any good online parts store.


----------



## welchrock (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks MemphisBob and inkslinger! Here's hoping a new magnet is all I need...it's expensive enough and I've never really loved this Magnum!


----------



## welchrock (Jun 12, 2008)

For those who may be curious - I tried using some pipe sealing tape (thread seal tape I believe it's called) around my Magnum's magnet and that had a negligible impact. 

I then went the route of ordering a new magnet and impeller, hoping that the $30 spent on the two items would be worth the noise reduction...sadly it was $30 wasted. It is quieter, but not so much so that I feel it was worth it. 30 beans is a lot of money!!

I think part of the reasoning behind the noise is that not only was my magnet super scraped up, but so is the inside of my canister - the area where the magnet spins.

So buyer/user beware, if you have or want a Magnum 350, make sure that *zero* particles are allowed to flow freely around the canister. Even the smallest piece of activated charcoal can do serious damage in seconds...causing endless noise. 

If I were to make a filter purchase again, I would likely go with another filter without this design flaw or put nothing but filter floss in the Magnum 350.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I owned a couple 350's when they were first developed. IMO they were and will always be the noisiest filters on the planet. Couple that with the fact that they only do a so-so job, I cant figure out why they are so popular.


----------



## welchrock (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess I just didn't do my research a few years ago when I bought it. Thank goodness I didn't pay retail (eBay)...I'd be furious!

fshfanatic - i see you have quite a few filters in use. what type of filter do you suggest for a 46 gallon bowfront?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

As you can see I prefer Eheim. But Rena is good as well.. I am not familiar with the Renas but I know many people that swear by them.

If it was me, I would go with 2 Eheim Classic 2217's.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Once rust or scraps get on the magnet it gets unbalance and will cause it to make noise . All you need to do is replace the magnet, They sell the magnet only or buy the propeller with magnet. 
The Magnum 350 filter motor is at the bottom instead of at the top like most popular canister filters they are less likely to get Air-Locks . I've even use mine for a CO2 reactor by taken out the char-coal container and adding small BIO Balls in the container an filling it to the top , They do push a lot of water around {350gph} . It works great for filtering a 55g tank but would not use it for anything over 100g tank.They are great for polishing the water with diatom from one tank to another tank by using there side of the tank hanger they sell for the Mag 350 .


----------



## welchrock (Jun 12, 2008)

wow really 2 filters rated for 160 gallon tanks on a 46 gallon? i would think that much pressure/power would blow my fish around.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

welchrock said:


> wow really 2 filters rated for 160 gallon tanks on a 46 gallon? i would think that much pressure/power would blow my fish around.


Eheim rates their filters to tank sizes by the amount of media they hold, not by flow..

Consider this and you are going to laugh.

On my 125 Frontosa tank I have an FX5, Eheim Pro II and a 2217 PLUS a powerhead. There isnt too much flow.

I have 6 Fronts and a doz Neo. Brichardi and 6 Syn. Petricola, two 2217's on a 50 wont be bad. I like two so that you can alternate cleaning them for more effective bio filtration.


You could of course do a single. My motto is go big or go home.


----------



## welchrock (Jun 12, 2008)

I like doing things the 'right' way myself but my motto in this case may have to be 'put up with the noise for a while instead of spending money you don't have'. 

do you think one 2217 would be equivalent to the flow/cleaning power of my magnum 350? if it wasn't for the noise i'd be pretty happy with the magnum so a comparable, quieter replacement would be a logical purchase for me.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

IMO - one 2217 will not only be silent, but will out perform the magnum. No doubt.


----------

